# USC Fall 2012 Financial Aid



## jobisierra14 (Mar 14, 2012)

Has anyone accepted to USC's screenwriting program received their financial aid packet yet?  Or any USC grad program for that matter?  I called the financial aid center and a woman said we would hear back in late March.  Doesn't that seem a little late to be able to apply to other scholarships in the event that the packet isn't decent?  I'm applying anyway, but I would like to know if anyone else has received theirs yet (giving me an excuse to call them back and gripe until they get mine to me).

Let me know!


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't recieved anything yet but, when I asked about scholarships etc, I was told the same thing: late March. I fear it's down to the waiting game...


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Mar 14, 2012)

They recommend applying for any and all outside scholarships you can, regardless of your award, which can always be adjusted.

I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that my award is going to be a bunch of loans. So it goes.


----------



## jobisierra14 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, just thought I'd ask.  I already figure that it'll probably be loans, however, I read somewhere that USC agrees to meet 100% financial need.  If so, then I'm hoping they don't just give me loans.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys!  I'm in my 3rd semester MFA production and I just applied for scholarships through school.  The first 3 semesters was all loans.  But they met my need.  Even my car payment.


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 28, 2012)

Has anyone recieved any financial aid/scholarship notifications from USC yet? I am to understand that all such notifications are due out for Friday this week, but I thought I'd check as it's getting close to my needing to confirm.

Thanks!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Mar 28, 2012)

I received notification of one scholarship through SCA yesterday. No word from the Financial Aid office yet, though.


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Mar 28, 2012)

@ i_spit_hot_fire - Firstly, love that name! Congrats on getting a scholarship to USC. Just out of curiosity, did you receive notification via email or USPS mail? 

Thank you


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Mar 28, 2012)

It was just a quick email.


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Mar 28, 2012)

Cool! Hope I get a quick email too


----------



## deanna (Mar 29, 2012)

@hot_fire: CONGRATULATIONS!  That's amazing.  I'm certainly not surprised since multiple departments were clamoring for you, but that's really fantastic.


----------

